

David Foster Wallace on "exercising control over how you think" - msweeney
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122178211966454607.html#printMode

======
msweeney
"Probably the most dangerous thing about college education, at least in my own
case, is that it enables my tendency to over-intellectualize stuff, to get
lost in abstract arguments inside my head instead of simply paying attention
to what's going on right in front of me. Paying attention to what's going on
inside me. As I'm sure you guys know by now, it is extremely difficult to stay
alert and attentive instead of getting hypnotized by the constant monologue
inside your own head." -DFW

------
raju
There was a discussion on HN on a blog post that was (subconsciously) inspired
by this speech

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2672854>

